# Just got my first Lamasi Panguana froglett



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, my tad has just morphed and is exploring the tank. How long until I should take him out of my tank with the adults?
Here is a pic of him/her, does it look healthy?

Thanks for any infomation that you have. Curtis


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

hey Curt
So soon? didnt you just get them at the meeting last weekend? Make sure to load up on springs


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, yeah I did just get them at the meeting, I"m not sure who but someone found a tad in the tank while we were at the meeting and said it would take 2 weeks to morph, I saw him about 3 times since and then I just saw him this morning, he didn't have any tail at all and he was exploring the tank. Right now the adults are calling and seem happy. Is 74 degrees a good temp for them? I can change the temp pretty easy so if you could tell me the best temp I would be glad. I also have a question about something on the glass that I found, there are 2 or 3 spots almost half way up the side of the tank that are about the size of a dime, they are kinda like a clear gel, they have some dirt and stuff in them and I can't tell if there are tiny eggs in it or not but I don't think there are.
If these arn't eggs then what would they be?

Thanks for any Information that you have, Curtis.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

the gel left from the tads they already carried. there was a froglet in there and a couple tads also.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh, so there are more tads in the water? I could only find the big one that is now a froglett. 
Thanks, Curt


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

there should be at least one.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Curt.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Anybody know how long I should leave my froglett in the parents tank? It's a 10 gallon with a trio in it. 
Curtis


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

With thumbnails, you can pull them as soon as they are actively hunting around the tank - they are no where NEAR as touchy as pumilio. I'd remove it to a small froglet container... gladware (not recomended as much for skittish species), small critter keepers, 2.5 gallons, etc. This guy is gonna be crazy skittish, so be careful about the container you put it into... harder ones to get open like gladwares are a pain in the butt, whereas the lid on a 2.5 gallon I can remove without moving the tank and freaking out the froglets.

While they don't have to have springtails, I find it beneficial to have lots of springtail covered leaf litter in the tank... leaf litter also acts as a cover for them to hide in. I add more springs as the population gets lower. For terrestrial species, I use small coco huts, but for the lamasi, some plant clippings and film canisters would be preferred.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

That information is exactly what I have been looking for, thanks alot. If he is jumping around exploring the tank then is he old enough? I havn't seen any of my Lamasi eat yet, but they are just as fat as I got them a week ago so I"m not worried, but because I havn't seen the froglett eat I don't know if he has been activly hunting or not. Is there an time after he gets out of the water that you can estimate that he has been hunting?
That sentance is pretty confusing but I hope you understand what I mean. I will check to see if my pet store has a 2.5 but I dought they do. I could just use a small 3 gallon plastic fish tank with a tight lid couldn't I? I just remembered that I had it.

Thanks, Curt


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you *ever* see your panguana lamasi eat, it would be an uncommon thing 

The basic idea is that the froglets kinda chill out in/near the body of water they were raised in while still absorbing their tail... if in a separate morphing box this animal would be at the water's edge but not actually out of the water. Once the froglet is actively hopping around the containers, in either situation, it's in the "active hunting" stage, although with a shy species like yours, you probably won't see them actually hunt! Just that they are active away from where they morphed tells you they are ready to be moved.

The 3 gallon fish tank would be fine, but realize this... if a melanogaster FF can get out, assume your froglet can too. You can really use any container you want, but it MUST be capable of actually keeping the froglet in... which means FF proof... This is why I recommended things like gladware, or 2.5s with glass lids that offer no escape routes.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, well then I guess I can take him out any time I want. I think that a melenger might be able to squeeze through the top so I guess I won't put my froglett in it, I have a 20 gallon tank with a screen top that I know he wouldn't be able to get out of but my 2 cobalt frogletts are in it. It won't hurt having him in with my adults for a while will it? I am also wondering if I should keep my first froglett or not, the local pet store owner said that she would love to have a few dart frogs. I can legaly sell my frogletts to a pet store right? I figured I would ask before I do it lol. 
Thanks for all the information, Curt


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You want froglets to go into small tanks so they have an easy time catching flies... unless you CONSTANTLY have a stock of flies in there... you'd be better off sticking the little bugger in a large gladware than in the 20g, or better yet, leaving it in with the parents.

Check your local and state laws on PDFs, but usually if its legal to keep them, selling to a locale pet store shouldn't be an issue. You'll want to wait until it's a bit older tho, and usually thumbnails aren't the best frogs to sell to shops as shops with little to no PDF experience really don't know how to deal with them and may have issues keeping the little buggers fed.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have already talked to the owner of the local pet store, she went to college for reptile care and stuff like that, I know she at least knows alot about things like this, I will print out a care sheet and make sure she has more then enough FF's before I sell them to her. How old do you call a little bit older?

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

3-4 months min... I know in thumbnails that puts them at almost subadult, but especially with people new to PDFs, bigger is better. 3-4 months is fine with most PDFs, except I recommend tincs be older, preferably closer to 6. Tinc group frogs tend to be very touchy up until they are subadult sized, and I have a feeling a majority of the tinc group frogs out there bought CB under 6 months never grew to their full potential (stress of shipping and changing environments, not to mention trends of heavy algae based diets). I've seen some frogs that have morphed out and staid with the same person until adult size, and the frogs are HUGE compared to other (even proven) adults.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks. 


Curtis


----------

